# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Help Me...cái này là cái gì.nhờ Anh chị giúp đỡ hộp điều khiển vit me.có hình + video

## nguyentrankscnc

Lời đầu tiên kính chúc cả nhà ad, mod, min + member sức khỏe và hạnh phúc luôn ạ.

Các Anh/Chị cho mình hỏi cái này là cái gì, ở đâu bán ạ ?? có hình + video
...em lùng khắp các chợ cả tháng nay mà ko ra

Nó giống cái hộp giảm tốc góc T và góc A ở cuối... bên trong có thanh vit me dùng để rút cuộn lại ạ
Em đang làm cái bàn cưa gỗ cho thầy nhưng tìm chưa ra....Kính mong được sự giúp đỡ của toàn thể các Anh/Chị ạ

Một lần nữa, mình chân thành cảm ơn rất nhiều ạ !

*DO CHƯA ĐỦ TUỔI NÊN CHƯA ĐC ĐĂNG HÌNH. ANH/CHỊ COPY DÙM MÌNH NHA*

hình em nó
s1244.photobucket.com/user/nguyentrankscnc/media/Untitled-3_zpszaubya0j.jpg.html
s1244.photobucket.com/user/nguyentrankscnc/media/Untitled-3_zpszaubya0j.jpg.html
s1244.photobucket.com/user/nguyentrankscnc/media/Untitled-7_zpsfbqmvw9q.jpg.html
s1244.photobucket.com/user/nguyentrankscnc/media/Untitled-12_zps8shds8uz.jpg.html
s1244.photobucket.com/user/nguyentrankscnc/media/Untitled-9_zpsunkejapf.jpg.html
s1244.photobucket.com/user/nguyentrankscnc/media/Untitled-14_zpslogo1say.jpg.html

_Video tham khảo_

youtu.be/r63nUY2Nd2Y

youtube.com/watch?v=Yt1Qhbw7DQQ

youtube.com/watch?v=mA11wQvpK-Q

----------


## nguyentrankscnc

Đã xong...Cảm ơn ADD + Mod rất nhiều ạ

----------


## nguyentrankscnc

*xóa dùm em cái ạ*.....em dùng thanh ray luôn khỏi phải lắn tăn

----------

